# DetailedClean.in - a sister site launched



## DetailedClean

Detailing World is an international forum in some respects; detailing as a scene is also growing rapidly in area such as South Asia and South America.

To that extent this news is more for the forum members that might be from India; but recently Detailed Clean India has launched. News might come out of left field but some of the team have been working on this for over a year, and its all very exciting as a UK company. We hope this will be the primary site for car care products online in India.










Detailed Clean India is catered for you and stocking brands such as the likes of Gtechniq, Auto Finesse, Poorboys World, CarPro, Bilt Hamber, Nanolex and Bouncers.

For those that might interested on following us on this journey the you can do so from Facebook and Instagram

(post cleared in advance by admins)


----------



## james_death

wish you all the best with the venture, sharing the access to great products over a wider field.


----------

